# Tutu 1st Movement(String Quartet).



## Alan_GonMar (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello,
My name is Alan, I'm a music student. I play Electric Guitar, and I'm getting my bachelor degree on composition and performance. 
This is my first attempt to write a (I wouldn;t say modern) hmmmm String Quartet. I'll be great if you guys give me some feedback.

I'm very pleased that I found a foum like this. Hopefully we will get to learn from each other compositions and comments.:tiphat:
note:yhis is almost the final version, I might fix something here and there, but not major changes. I don't usually do a lot of corrections(even tough i should) 
In Advance thank you.


----------



## LarsikComposer (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for posting. Allways nice to hear other composers work. 
Im not a very big fan of "modern" or "contemporary" but I think you have composed a solid string quartet. Its exciting and never boring. Anyway, I have to listen to it some more to get a better impression.

Any other comments?


----------



## Alan_GonMar (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi,
Thanks for commenting on my post.
I'll be changing a few things here and there. The end won't stay as it is. It must end with more energy, and I need more contrary motion in some places.
Anyways, thanks for commenting, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

how much have you looked into the possibilities of some of the double-stops, particularly in the cello? some of these seem like they would be nearly impossible to play in context.

relatively structurally sound. it was an interesting listen.


----------



## Alan_GonMar (Oct 18, 2010)

No, they are not. I've studied this and I know the cellist will be fine if he pracice the part. I;ve talk to my professor and is not an issue. I know the fingering diagram for the cello. :tiphat: thanks for the comment anyways.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I like it very much - its a wonderfully cynical cacophony.

My only advice would be to further explore and utilise the numerous expressive and technical options available to string players.. perhaps time to reread those orchestration books?


----------

